# Stamped front porch



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

There is something fishy about this whole deal.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The faces are textured too.


Good job,:thumbsup: for some reason people forget that step.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> There is something fishy about this whole deal.


That I have a jet pack?:whistling


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

In that picture , the concrete is yellow, then all of a sudden it is gray


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> In that picture , the concrete is yellow, then all of a sudden it is gray


I put 5 1/2 bags of color in the concrete truck.

The release is a gray color. Once it gets pressure washed and sealed, you will see what the color really looks like.


----------



## working chump (Mar 31, 2012)

This is for the guy doing the breaking:

I have used an electric jackhammer for an even smaller project, and I swore it was the last time I would do it because it took forever, and is not very fun work. In the middle of the day, I even upgraded(from the rental store) to a tow behind compressor/jackhammer combination, the biggest they had, and it sucked too. In my area you can rent a bobcat jackhammer attachment for 150/day, and it is night and day easier, much faster, and pays for itself. You could break that area up with realative ease.

Just thought I'd mention since I saw the bobcat there in the pic.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

working chump said:


> This is for the guy doing the breaking:
> 
> I have used an electric jackhammer for an even smaller project, and I swore it was the last time I would do it because it took forever, and is not very fun work. In the middle of the day, I even upgraded(from the rental store) to a tow behind compressor/jackhammer combination, the biggest they had, and it sucked too. In my area you can rent a bobcat jackhammer attachment for 150/day, and it is night and day easier, much faster, and pays for itself. You could break that area up with realative ease.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention since I saw the bobcat there in the pic.


There was a breaker there for the bobcat.

We had scored the old steps in a few places and just needed to pop it with the electric breaker. I think we spent a total of 30 minutes using that thing.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

copper flashing?:blink:thats just showboating


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> copper flashing?:blink:thats just showboating


Maybe just a little:whistling, but a roll of coil stock to match the fascia is like 8 bucks more then the 2x8 sheet of copper I need. What am I going to do with the other 42' of trim coil?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

make another jet pack:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that thing looks like it gets alittle hot:whistling

maybe this should be in the dual exhaust thread:blink:


----------



## PolyMouldings (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks great. Good job.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Poured the steps and walk late today. 

I will pressure wash and seal Sunday afternoon.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Pressure washed and sealed. Just waiting on my sheet of copper to show up.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice ending to your stamped front porch job . :thumbsup:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks great :thumbsup:

I'm sure it's probably just an optical illusion, but that step looks way out of level?:blink: Is it just the picture?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

how difficult is it to achieve that final color? 

you said the pressure wash and seal would show the final color-man oh man that looks good!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

slowsol said:


> Looks great :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm sure it's probably just an optical illusion, but that step looks way out of level?:blink: Is it just the picture?


I know the porch was level across the front when I formed it.

I know I had fall going to the left on the step, or was it the right?:whistling

Sometimes when you stamp around the edges and face, the edges will move around on you. The edges could have rolled around a little.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> how difficult is it to achieve that final color?
> 
> you said the pressure wash and seal would show the final color-man oh man that looks good!


When you stamp it, it forces the colored release into all those spots.

Just have to pressure wash it so the concrete is clean and let it dry.

Then spray the sealer on.

It also depends on the amount of release you use too.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

the color and the stamping look really good, seems like you do a little of everything.
may be an optical illusion, but it also looks like the relief lines aren't parallel on the two levels. the one on the porch looks perpendicular to the front of the house and the one on the walkway looks a little askew. am i seeing things?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

aptpupil said:


> the color and the stamping look really good, seems like you do a little of everything.
> may be an optical illusion, but it also looks like the relief lines aren't parallel on the two levels. the one on the porch looks perpendicular to the front of the house and the one on the walkway looks a little askew. am i seeing things?


No, it is not parallel to the one on the porch.

I didn't pay any attention to that on when I laid out and made the joint.

I was just concerned about getting the cut joints in the walk to look good and be spaced right as you walk up it.


The customer thought it was pimp and even gave a tip on top of the full payment.:thumbup:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

that concrete work along with the stamp and color looks great, but that bit o wood work at the rear of home is fantastic even when viewed from jet pack!. was there any talk of doing some thing along the same lines out front?


----------

